# First Time Cold Smoking



## bigdaddybison10 (Dec 7, 2017)

So after reading many posts on here about cold smoking, I decided to give it a try. My A-Maze-n 6” tube came in the mail today so I thought, “Why not try it tonight!” I had the heating element in my old MES 30 go out so I kept it for this very reason. It’s a bit dirty, but is well seasoned to say the least.

On the way home from work I picked up a few different cheeses and made a few hard boiled eggs to try. I chose: Pepper Jack, Colby Jack, Extra Sharp Cheddar, Monterey Jack, and Horseradish Cheddar. 








Here are some pics of the process. I just flipped them all over at the 1 hour mark. 1 Hour to go. I’ll write another post when I’m all wrapped up! Happy Smoking all!






















Into the Smoker They All Go!






And now the Half-Way Flip....1 Hour to go! Also, as you can see, one of my block of Colby Jack might have been a little too close to the tube







More pics to come...


----------



## bigdaddybison10 (Dec 7, 2017)

All finished up...look and smell great!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 7, 2017)

bigdaddybison10 said:


> And now the Half-Way Flip....1 Hour to go! Also, as you can see, one of my block of Colby Jack might have been a little too close to the tube


But I like the crispy corners of lasagna and mac n cheese....:)


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 8, 2017)

Nice job for your first try!
They both look great!
Al


----------



## Wet Spaniel (Dec 10, 2017)

That looks great, if I could offer a suggestion, I cold smoke smoke a lot of cheese and if you can wrap it in cling film or even better vac pac the cheese for 48 hours after smoking, it really lets the smoke soften and permeate the cheese.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2017)

Great looking cheese, and eggs. I usually let mine rest in the fridge on a rack overnight loosely covered before vacuum sealing. 

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 10, 2017)

Lotta good eating there!!
I bag mine and seal (no vac) for 2 weeks to mellow out in the fridge.  Then I vac/seal them for storage--AFTER sampling, of course.
Gary


----------



## bigdaddybison10 (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! I currently have them in the fridge and wrapped.

I also did a second batch on Saturday, but changed the pellets to Apple pellets and did them for 1 hour instead to compare.


----------

